# Frustrated with detailing white



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

So I've changed over from having an awesome coloured cosmos blue car that could really be made to shine. To a white one of the same type.

Whilst I realise I need to change over some of my product choices I was quite disappointed the first time I detailed the White one as I just couldn't get the super glossy look like Id been used to.

What's products would people recommend?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use Werkstatt on the wife's mx5 which I love and was the recommendation at the time. I know they're not producing it now but Carlack is the equivalent as you'll see from the numerous threads on here. If Carlack is as good as Werkstatt then it would get my vote :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Good Decon works using all the usual stuff. P1 by hand on it first topped with a wax or something like jetseal


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

The waxes I tried just didn't seem to produce the same results as I would get on my blue car. They didn't seem to make a lot of difference at all.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Where u based?


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm based in Essex...


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

I think it's more the finishing products I'm going wrong with on choices...I have a good base but no matter what I seem to do to it, or put on it. The only difference seems to be that it just looks cleaner.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you used lime prime


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

This car was fun to do and produced nice results....

This one is doing my head in, because white just doesn't seem to come up like other colours.


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

Big Buffer said:


> Have you used lime prime


I'm using lime prime lite, as the paint work on the mr2's is meant to be so soft. So I've always thought best to avoid the standard one? 
I've also clayed it, polished it etc the panels are all perfectly smooth. It just don't seem to come up to such a reflective shine. It's just a bit....'meh'


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Its obvious that white won't shine like dark colours lol. Theres no need to spend more on products, tbh thats a good result already


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah, I know I won't get quite the same results. But it just seems like there isn't much change between what I start with and what I finish with. 

Is there not something that will give a more reflective glossy finish? 

I think perhaps it may just be me struggling to get used to going to a white car.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use Gyeon Can Coat as a base then during the summer top it with waxes. Waxaddict Vitreo or Quartz are adding nice gloss at the moment to my white paint. Any of the show waxes should help. I find Gyeon products in general add great shine - Bathe / Bathe + / Cure. ️Car pro Reload 2015 is also excellent.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I only use Gtechniq c2v3 on my white car, gives it a really nice shine.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used many different products on our white cars over the last 5 years. The. Products in my last post have left them looking the best in my opinion.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

ItsStripey said:


> So I've changed over from having an awesome coloured cosmos blue car that could really be made to shine. To a white one of the same type.
> 
> Whilst I realise I need to change over some of my product choices I was quite disappointed the first time I detailed the White one as I just couldn't get the super glossy look like Id been used to.
> 
> What's products would people recommend?


Zaino Z2, Z6 and z8

I think a sealant is better suited to a white car than using wax


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Gtechniq C2v3 works for me on my pearlescent white CR-Z.

Sonax BSD leaves a nice gloss on nice clean paint too.
You'll not stop looking in your wing mirrors lol


----------



## ATD Detailing (Aug 7, 2015)

By hand I've found the Zaino range (Z5, Z6 & Z8) to be fantastic on white paint


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

As above C2V3 looked great on our Alpine white 640d. Don't get me started on the tar spots and specks of dirt however (not sure I'll have another white car)...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Some photos of my white RCZR wearing Gyeon Can Coat topped with Waxaddict Quartz here. Please excuse the colour cast in some of the photos.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

^^^^ looking good!
I would also look at some good sealant options. I've had a white VW Tiguan for a month or two now and just threw someCanCoat on it. 

Has the car ever been repainted?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Feel your pain Tar stands out more etc I like to use werkstat too still have half a bottle of Jett left, after a normal wash always use sonax BSD cheap and keeps it looking glossy white


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

Goodylax said:


> ^^^^ looking good!
> I would also look at some good sealant options. I've had a white VW Tiguan for a month or two now and just threw someCanCoat on it.
> 
> Has the car ever been repainted?


Nope original paint on majority of it. Front wings were done when the original owner repainted the front bumper, but it's going into bodyshop to have the skirts refitted and painted and I've got a stock bumper with aftermarket splitter to replace the bomex one to have fresh paint on.

The paint is in good condition. I just wanted more from it!

Thanks for all your tips guys  definitely going to have a trial of some and see what results I can get.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll be honest it depends on the paint as well. Some white paints just don't look as good as others even with exactly the same products on them. 

For example pearl white always looks better than solid white

I'd stick with a sealant for whites though


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I use carnauba crème from LE on frozen white and it works well.
As said, sealant for glossy look is best on white but some wax's can give a little warmth so it depends on what you are after


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Listen to Mrs berry

The only and only way you are going to get anything out of white is to polish it and jewel it and then lsp it

Sealant sealant sealant.........

Ignore the berry at your peril, you'll be chasing your tail all day long


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Washed my pearl white this evening and used Megs Last Touch as drying aid and then a final wipe over with a fresh MF and last touch.

Looks mental over the C2v3.

I hadn't used Last Touch for probably a couple of years.
Welcome back I say...:thumb:

2 years since the cars had a proper thorough polish too, so at the end of the month when I have 10 days off I don't know what its going to look like !! :doublesho:argie:


----------



## K777 (Oct 2, 2012)

I used werkstat on my 640D and swore by it.



My new Panamera had Gtechniq C1 + Exo. Worth every penny. Different class for keeping it clean.



(in the showroom)


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely finish Kerry, on a difficult colour to get a reflective glow


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for advice everybody, I'm going to buy a few of the products mentioned and will update with my results


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s/R222 prewax and Concours wax gives very glassy finish .

Another options 

Menzerna Power Lock 
Victoria Collectors 
Supernatural Wax


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I find most Carnuba Waxes gives Creamy shadow on white car , it looks wetter but with less reflectivity .


----------



## mikebonezzz (Aug 4, 2015)

I used auto finesse tough prep and tough coat. I'm a complete newbie but I was really pleased with the results


----------



## ItsStripey (Aug 8, 2015)

So I tried out the Gyeon cancoat and was happier with results that gave.









I've also since tried a wax from Mad Cow which went on well and really helped give better results.

Thanks for people's advice, I'm planning on working through suggestions on this thread


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The only time I've seen a white car properly shine is after using the zaino trio! 

Z2, z6, z8 


Thank me later


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just used car pro reload on the Mrs new motor and delighted with the results. Easy spray on wipe off. Gives equal if not better results than werkstat jet did


----------

